# Buying a used RV: What if they have a loan?



## ctcampers

We have decided to buy a used RV. What if the owner has a loan? We have concerns about paying someone and not getting a title for a while (how long?). We can't even tow the RV until we get it registered. Do owners deliver RVs to buyers?

How is this usually handled to protect the buyer? Also, can we register the RV using a bill-of-sale or do we have to have the title too?


----------



## happiestcamper

ctcampers said:


> We have decided to buy a used RV. What if the owner has a loan?


Then whoever holds the loan has the title.


> We have concerns about paying someone and not getting a title for a while (how long?).


Y'all should talk to whoever is holding the loan and see how long it would take to get the title, or if they could go ahead and assign it to you if both you and the owner show up to pay it off.


> We can't even tow the RV until we get it registered. Do owners deliver RVs to buyers?


That is probably different for each seller.


> How is this usually handled to protect the buyer? Also, can we register the RV using a bill-of-sale or do we have to have the title too?


Varies from state to state on whether you need title or bill-of-sale. Check with your state's DMV.

Good luck!


----------



## csinns

My 2 cents worth would be ... Do not buy anything unless you will have clear title when you take over ownership. if it means going with the current owner to pay off the lien or paying the lien holder directly then thats what it takes.
I have seen what can happen when you just take someones word that there are no liens on a vehicle,,, a local couple bought a nice travel trailer and assumed since the guy was or seemed well to do that there would be no problems,,,, well last June a repo man shows up and seizes the trailer as the former owner had not paid it off. Big mess....
there is a registry of loans and property here in Nova Scotia and a person can inquire about any lien or loan on vehicles or property. better safe than sorry.

just my 2 cents 

Carl


----------



## happiestcamper

Yeah, what Carl said.


----------



## l2l

Agreed with above great advice


----------



## antigua

Me too! Buyer beware! You don't want to be holding the short end of the stick.


----------



## cerealjoe

RV rental arizona


ctcampers said:


> We have decided to buy a used RV. What if the owner has a loan? We have concerns about paying someone and not getting a title for a while (how long?). We can't even tow the RV until we get it registered. Do owners deliver RVs to buyers?
> 
> How is this usually handled to protect the buyer? Also, can we register the RV using a bill-of-sale or do we have to have the title too?


I think there are some owners deliver RV. But some of them are not. I suggest that you should purchase the one who really deliver it.


----------

